# My 10/22 Ruger



## Baker (Feb 23, 2006)

Im 15 and from Ohio.i have a 10/22 Ruger with a 3-9x40 bushnell scope on it and my dad was coming up from louisian and i havent seen him in forever so we might go hunting which i havent done in a while.I was wondering if this gun could take a coyote down. :sniper:


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

it "can" but it will most likely just wound the yote and it will just runn forever and die another day....basicly no its not enough gun for the job...move up to centerfire and you will be fine.


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

If you must use it, shoot the coyote in the neck, head, spine, or if you cant make any of those in the heart AND lungs. And ONLY use CCI Veliciators and keep your shots 40-45 yards max, and you should be fine if you keep shots short distance, the closer he is the more knockdown power you will get. Please dont take 90-100 yard mercy shots.

I shoot coyotes foxes and bobcats all the time with the .22 and have no problems retrieving them the maxium distance a coyote ever ran was 25 yards because I did the things I listed above. If you are a good shot and confident in a .22 you will be able to take coyotes down no matter what anyone says.

~John M :beer:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> If you must use it


Wrong answer.............. correct answer is no, it is not enough gun so don't attempt it. A good sportsman knows the limitation of the gun he carries. Otherwise there is always that fool that hunts elephants with a 243.


----------



## Baker (Feb 23, 2006)

Well I know plenty of people that have killed a coyote with a 22 and i seen my dads friend drop one so i know for sure it is enough power.I guess i had all the information i needed right there but thanks anyway


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

As a true general predator cartridge, the .22 LR is extremly lacking in bullet performance and power, but like I said, typically, unless struck in the head or spine you will not make a humane kill even in the heart its a little iffy. The .22 LR is capable of taking headshots its extremely accurate and is the mainstay of Olympic competition thats why I recomened him shooting it in the head.
If a .22 LR is to be used for coyotes, select hypervelocity ammo (over 1,500 fps) with good rapidly expanding bullets. Keep your shots under 50 yards and be absolutley sure of your bullet placement and you shall have no problem with the .22 taking coyotes. Heck my grandpa took more deer with a .22 short at 30 yards in the head during the great depresion then I can count on my fingers so I have faith in the LR.

~John M :beer:


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

First of all let me say that no matter what game animal you are seeking shot placement is paramount, regardless of caliber or cartridge.

Now I will try to shed a little light on this subject. I have a 22" Barreled Marlin Bolt Action .22 LR Rifle. This Rifle shoots the CCI Velocitors (40gr. JHP) quite well. Last summer I ran 10 rounds of CCI Velocitors through this rifle over my chronograph. The average muzzle velocity for ths CCI Velocitors out of this rifle was 1266 FPS, less than what CCI advertises. Using that muzzle velocity (a lot of guns will not achieve the actual muzzle velocity that the manufacturers publish) of 1266 FPS, and a Ballistic Coefficient of .132 I ran a Ballistics Chart for the CCI Velocitors out of my 22" Barreled Marlin. Given the above information the CCI Velocitors out of my 22" Barreled Marlin will produce 1110 FPS Impact Velocity at 50 yards and have 109 Foot Pounds of Impact Energy at 50 yards.

To put this into perspective my favorite 40gr. Bullet load in my .223 Rifle produces 3581 FPS Muzzle Velocity. This load is with a 40gr. Nosler Ballistic Tip that has a Ballistic Coefficient of .220. Given the muzzle velocity of my load and the Ballistic Coefficient of the 40gr. Nosler Ballistic Tip I ran another Ballistic Chart. This .223 Load will have the same impact Velocity and Impact Energy at 688 yards as the .22 LR CCI Velocitor will have at 50 yards.

The point I am trying to make is this, I don't know of anyone that would consider shooting a Coyote with a .223 Remington at 688 yards even if the gun was zeroed at that distance and the person was sure of making the shot. That just is not enough impact velocity or energy to make humane kills with anything but a head or spine shot.

Didn't mean to or am trying to burst your bubble, but rather relating some numbers to consider.

Larry


----------



## homebrewer (Feb 8, 2006)

Good debate topic. Truth is the .22 is plenty of caliber to humanely kill a coyote. When hunting any type of game/varmint our responsibility is to take the best shot we can, to quickly and efficiently ( without ruining meat/pelts) kill the animal. The ruger 10/22 was my 1st rifle and has taken many a squirrel, and many a pasture gopher. It has put down cottontails, jacks, raccoons, and fox. I don't recall taking a coyote with it, but that's not to say I may not try in the future. Put a scope on that baby, sight it in to 75 yards, and take it out with your favorite call. If you have the patience to take the right shot at the right time, that .22 caliber piece of lead to the head will take nearly any dog down. Head shot is your best bet, but go for lung/heart if you absolutely must. Not a very big target, but with that 10/22 you have 9 or up to 49 shots to go if you miss (as a last resort of course). Target shooting can be fun with these but don't let that get you wreckless in the field. Have fun, be responsible for yourself and the animal your hunting, and good luck. 
Hunting brings us to a place that only hunters can understand, enjoy it forever and pass it on to someone else.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

homebrewer, with all due respect you yourself admitted you have never shot a coyote with a 22lr so you have no experience at all. The best that can be said is your repeating maybe second hand information. A fox is no where's near as hardy as a coyote. Making a head shot on a squirrel at 75 yards is very difficult and the brain of a coyote is much smaller than a squirrels head. If that wasn't enough you are also recommending a spray and pray method. The kid already had his mind made up to do it or he wouldn't have asked the question then turn around and say oh, never mind I have many friends that have done it. He's going to go coyote hunting with his 22 no matter what anyone says. Sure a 22lr can kill a coyote with a perfect placed shot......that is the trick and it would be a trick shot. Hell, a pellet gun will kill one if you stick the barrel in the dogs ear. Point is he should be encouraged to use the right tool for the job and the 22lr is not the right tool. The 22 lr is not ".plenty of caliber to humanely kill a coyote". At best I suspect he will kill one after tracking him for several hundred yards where it is slowly dying and at worst the coyote will starve to death from half his jaw blown away. Not trying to throw mud at you but I just find it irresponsible to encourage anyone to hunt coyotes with a 22lr.


----------



## homebrewer (Feb 8, 2006)

First off Gohon, don't try to tell me I don't have experience in hunting or in rifle calibers. If the game and fish department tells me that I can lethally and legally kill a whitetail deer with a .22 centerfire, I think I can take down a coyote with a .22 lr. I don't know what kind of coyote hunting you do, but if I can get one in close enough to kill with my shotgun, I think a .22lr would be just fine with a solid placement. And I never suggested spraying rounds. What I meant was if something goes wrong, there's another one in the chamber ready to go. I said it's fun at targets, but not fit for hunting. Read carefully before you start to criticize chief. Don't patronize me Gohon. I stressed responsibility in shot placement and waiting for the right opportunity. If a coyotes head (minus his jaw) is the size of a Grapefruit, and I can put 10 shots together in a silver dollar grouping at 75 yards, and you think I can't take down a coyote with a responsible shot with my 10/22, you need to do some rethinking. I'm not suggesting for a second that this is the best caliber, but if the kids dad is coming to visit and they want to go hunting for a dog or two, he will be just fine with his .22 with a responsible shot placement and distance. If you want to worry about shooting his jaw off, you need to practice more. If you're gonna shoot at any animal you should be able to put a grouping together. Do you practice shooting Gohan, because I'm confident that if my calling has worked well enough to put that coyote in position - standing still at 50 yards - that my .22 lr will take him down. I don't think a coyote will go to far with a 40 grain piece of lead stuck in his brain. Have you ever even shot a .22lr Gohan, let alone a coyote? If I can group my 6mm at 350 yards, I think I can group my .22 at 75. As for the kid, like I said, good luck and go for it. Just use your head and aim steady for his. As for any type of hunting, use your best judgement and if you don't think you can make it don't take it. -- no matter what gun you use, there is always the chance of error.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

homebrewer, you're the one that said you had never shot a coyote with a 22lr so yes, I will say you have no experience in what you are talking about. Has nothing to do with caliber except that you're advocating the wrong one and which apparently you also don't seem to understand. Granted I've only got eight 22 rimfires in my vault at present and I've only taken 70 or 80 coyotes in my life time but what the hell huh. Shooting a coyote with a shotgun with proper loads at a proper distance is apples to oranges and if you knew what you were taking about you would know that. My rifles are tweaked and peaked to put ten rounds in a quarter at 75 yards and I can cover them with a dime at 50 yards but I'm not dumb enough to think that makes them okay for coyotes even if he is standing still. How many coyotes have you ever seen that will just come inside 50 yards and then just sit there for your perfect shot? I don't care if the dogs head is the size of a grapefruit, his brain is not and you have to drive through the skull to reach that tiny brain even if you were on target. If you want to stress responsibility then stress the use of the proper gun instead of how to maybe, that is maybe make a foolish and lucky shot with the wrong gun. We already have to many sloppy and misinformed hunters in our ranks and in the fields just from such bs information as this being put out. Pay a little more atention to SDHandgunner's post and you will see the same thing I'm saying except in a different format ....chief.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Baker...I've shot lots of coyotes with a .22, if that is what you have just use it. Don't let other peoples opinions keep you from having some fun with your dad. Don't get to caught up in other peoples so called ethics either, we have laws to follow to keep it less confusing.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

DON'T USE A 22 GIVE THE COYOTES THAT MUCH RESPECT


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Brad.T said:


> DON'T USE A 22 GIVE THE COYOTES THAT MUCH RESPECT


Actually the Coyote deserves more respect than to try to hunt them with a .22 LR Rimfire.

Yes we all know a .22 LR Rimfire in the HEAD or SPINE will kill a Coyote, and that is not the issue.

The issue is doing it under FIELD HUNTING CONDITIONS, with a living animal that can move at any second and a hunter that is shooting under field conditions and full of excitement for the shot. Yep I already know what you are going to say, only a nimrod gets excited prior to taking a shot at a game animal.

WRONG, if I ever do not get excited about harvesting an animal I'll quit hunting.

In re-reading the original post you state that you have not been hunting in a while. Does this include target shooting or any kind of practice?

I started hunting in 1967, and have done my share of hhunting in the years since. Like most young people I did my share of dumb things when I was younger and thought I was invinceable, and had to track a wounded animal for hours to finish it off so it didn't suffer further. No I am not proud of some of the dumb stunts I pulled when young, but instead have decided that I would try to help young people from making the same mistakes. That is largely why I do what I do for a living (I am a Police Officer), and also why many years ago I became a Hunter Safety Instructor.

I admire and respect your thoughts for wanting to go hunting with your father during his visit as I my opinion Hunting is a personal thing with me and one to be shared with Family and Friends. I would however like to see you use enough gun for the task at hand so your hunting experience does not leave a bad memory with your father.

Larry


----------



## Baker (Feb 23, 2006)

Well i havent been target shooting for longer than i havent been hunting but ill make sure to sight it in right and take as many shots to make sure its on target but im going hunting with my dad and there will never be a bad memory with my father untill the day he dies no matter what. I have plenty of respect for every animal i kill and it depends who is talking about respect because if an age old indian were to come up to you and say you dont respect your kill because you dont use all the parts that i do what would you say. :******:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

The 10/22 is not sufficient to take a coyote effectively. Use another gun and if you don't have one you would be better off going squirrel or rabbit hunting.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

yep this sport of hunting is definitely a rich mans sport these days. Maybe he only has one gun, just go hunting with your Dad and follow the written laws don't worry about others ethics.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

You could always borrow a gun from somebody if you want to increase your chances of getting the coyote and finding it.


----------



## harvy (Jan 20, 2006)

If it's the only gun u have at this time in your life, then get out with your dad and hunt. Take only a head shot from no more than 60 yards. U will knock them down.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Baker , do not use a 22lr for coyote chipmonks squirrels yes coyotes NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## price403 (Jan 3, 2006)

I trap and ALWAYS carry a 22 with me. I have shot coyotes at almost 80 yards in the head when they started fighting the trap after seeing me approach. They have all died without so much as a little pull against the trap after the gun went off. Period. I always come up on a set with a 22 LR shell in the gun, but if it's a fox or bobcat in the trap I will use a 22 short. Usually within 10 feet. A 22 long rifle will WITHOUT ANY DOUBT IN MY MIND kill a coyote at 50 yards. I have killed almost 60 coyotes this way. If you know how to shoot, you can kill one, so I don't want to hear any more of this junk about it being IMPOSSIBLE or cruel. uke: It's all in the ability of the shooter. Period. If you can shoot accurately and know the difference between a good shot and a bad one, you CAN and WILL kill a coyote with a 22 long rifle. :sniper: It sounds to me like some people are trying to blame the bullet for their own inability to acurately shoot or their ineptitude at judging proper distance and shot opportunities. :wink: Just my 2 cents...


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

price403 said:


> It sounds to me like some people are trying to blame the bullet for their own inability to acurately shoot or their ineptitude at judging proper distance and shot opportunities. :wink: Just my 2 cents...


Exactly the point I have been trying to make. If the Coyote is 75 yards instead of 50 yards, using the .22 LR could make the difference between a clean kill or a slightly off shot and a wounded Coyote. With the .22 LR the chances for error are much greater.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Gee, if I'd only known all this time that the trick was to get them in a leg hold trap first, then shoot them with a 22 LR. Sorry fella, but most hunters don't go around trapping their game first so they can't move or run away so just get use to hearing the 22 LR is not the proper gun.

And as to the , well if that is the only gun you got just go do it crowd&#8230;&#8230;. What if it were deer, turkey, geese. Still going to tell him that&#8230;.. no you tell him to get the proper gun&#8230;..yeah forget about ethics, no place for that in hunting is there.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> yeah forget about ethics, no place for that in hunting is there


Gohon you missed a word in there it was other peoples ethics in no way does that say no ethics at all, quit trying to start something out of nothing.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Buckseye, ethics is not something you are born with. It is something that is learned from others. I admire the boy for wanting to go hunting with his father and I hope they get the chance. But just because he wants to hunt coyotes and the only gun he has is a 22lr that is no reason to encourage him to use the wrong gun for the job at hand.

He can still go hunting with his Dad but stay away from the coyotes unless he can borrow or purchase the proper caliber gun. Hell you have one person telling him how he kills them in traps with a 22. No problem there, you miss you shoot again, and again, and again. Dog ain't going no where is he. Another tells him don't worry because if you miss you still got 10 or 30 more rounds to do the job. I got an idea, why don't we all teach the young man the proper way to go about hunting coyotes and what should be used.

Are others ethics important to a young hunter just getting started..... you bet.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

That's just your opinion dude.. let the kid alone.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

That's right, it is my opinion. Was your comment your opinion dude or did someone think it up for you and type it for you. What do you think forums are for dude. Think maybe it is for the exchange of ideas and opinions dude. Maybe you just simple missed this part of his first post that started the thread when he said "I was wondering if this gun could take a coyote down". I never said you had to agree with my opinion so what makes you think I have to agree with yours.


----------



## achunter (Feb 14, 2006)

iv sat here and read everyone of those entrys and i think gohon should leave him have some fun huntin and stop tryin to deter him form goin out with his dad and yeah i know for a fact a 22lr will kill a coyote iv droped one in his tracks so y r u sayin it wont kill one, yeah u need to make a good shot on it so baker go huntin with u dad just try to make the best shot ya can and have loads of fun thats all i have to say about that and gohon goin back to what you said about gettin them in a leg hold trap... the animals can still move at any time, they might not be able to run full, out but guess what they can still move its not a body gripping trap its called a foothold they can move around a lot so i dont know what your talkin about so baker use the 22lr and shoot straight   :sniper: ......not tryin to be cocky with everyone just tellin ya what i think 
interesting thread i think


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

achunter I never said a 22lr won't kill a coyote. I said it is not the proper gun. I also never said the lad shouldn't go hunting with his dad. There is a little more to hunting than just having fun. Get your facts straight. All some of you are doing is encouraging the boy to become a slob hunter. There is a lot of game the young man can go hunt with his father using the 22lr. Coyotes shouldn't be one of them....... Baker will decide for himself what kind of hunter he wants to be. Actually I think he has already stated he is going to do it regardless of what anyone says so it is all really moot isn't it.


----------



## achunter (Feb 14, 2006)

whatever it doesnt matter...go hutnin with the 22lr baker it'll work out just fine....


----------



## TR220swift (Feb 9, 2006)

WOW gohon good advice you want him to go out with gun that he is not familiar with. Sure cant make a bad shot there! If the kid can shoot his rifle Really good , hell yeah go for the 10/22 I would go with my dad in a heart beat. Baker go out and get some fur down and sell the pelts and buy a better rifle and mount the scope that is on your 10/22 Good Luck!


----------



## achunter (Feb 14, 2006)

i agree haha nice one


----------



## Baker (Feb 23, 2006)

Gohon said:


> Gee, if I'd only known all this time that the trick was to get them in a leg hold trap first, then shoot them with a 22 LR. Sorry fella, but most hunters don't go around trapping their game first so they can't move or run away so just get use to hearing the 22 LR is not the proper gun.
> 
> And as to the , well if that is the only gun you got just go do it crowd&#8230;&#8230;. What if it were deer, turkey, geese. Still going to tell him that&#8230;.. no you tell him to get the proper gun&#8230;..yeah forget about ethics, no place for that in hunting is there.


 :withstupid: 
There are plenty of things you can say bad about hunting like you have this gun when the animal has no defense and your camoed with calls and feeders i havent anything against hunting but someone could say that so like i said before it depends on who the person is and there opinion.


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

your out hunting with your dad and havin fun thats all that matters and they say a 22 is too small than why do they use a 22 in older days to knock cows if it can take a cow down granted with a head shot you will be able to do the same as long as the shot placement is precise and the proper spot and distance that 22 will take 80% of animals that walk earth.


----------



## wanderer (Jan 5, 2005)

All of you stating the truth, but arguing about things that most of us really do agree on.

First of all, can a .22LR kill a coyote? We all agree the answer is yes, but the caliber is not ideal (not even close). The reason the round is not ideal is because of the limitations the hunter must place on himself. The hunter must be willing to pass up any shot that is less than perfect (too far, too much wind, too excited and shakey, coyote not turned the right way, ect ect...). If the shot is not absolutly perfect a humane kill is not guaranteed. Not too many people are willing to pass up that many shots. Truth is if everyone hunted with 22s and passed up every shot that wasn't perfect, only a few of us would kill more than one coyote a season. 
Personally I have killed coyotes with .22's but have never hunted coyotes with them. The coyotes I shot were in the habit of coming into the yard in broad daylight and grabbing chickens. The times I saw coyotes going for the chickens, I used the 10/22 that was on the 4 wheeler. I aimed for the head and kept shooting until it stopped moving (gotta love those steel lips mags  good thing nothing was behind these yotes to hit) BUT Shooting coyotes that are pests is way different from hunting. 
The reason our grandfathers were able to shoot deer with 22 shorts is because they were willing to wait for a perfect shot and most of them (at least mine) were excellent marksmen. They also NEEDED the meat. Hunting was not recreation for most of them, but it was a way to survive.

In the end I do not think he should hunt coyotes with a 22.
THe reasons I think this are:
1. He says he hasn't hunted in a while. When I haven't hunted in a while I get excited just thinking about going. Being excited does nothing for marksmanship.
2. He also said he hasn't shot targets in a while. To put the bullet where it needs to be, accuracy and precision are absolute necessities. Most of us (including me) think we are better shots than we really are. Most of us say,"This gun shoots bugholes. It's a tackdriver." Fine, but can you still drive those tacks from typical hunting positions? Most of us can't. If you can, great, but marksmen like you are rare.
3. It seems the amount of time he has to hunt is limited. I would be surprised if a person could get a couple good shots with a 22 in an entire winter.

My advice? If you have a shotgun, get some #4 buck shot or dead coyote loads. These are about as fine of close range coyote killers as you will find. If the 22 is all you have, go hunt rabbits and squirrels. These may not have the glamour that other games species do, but I love to hunt them. Besides like lyonch said, going hunting with your dad and having fun is all that matters. Some of my fondest memories are of rabbit hunting and even gopher shooting.

Have Fun :beer:


----------



## RiveRat (Sep 19, 2004)

I remember when I was just starting to hunt about 50 years ago, my cousin and I would hunt Ruffed Grouse. He with his .22 and I with my 20 ga. Being meat hunters and not the true sportsmen of today, we would shoot them out of trees or on the ground. I never had one fly off after being shot with the shotgun, but several flew off, to die unfound, after being shot with the 22. Even on small game, you must shoot well with the 22. Over the years, I've heard stories of lots of animals being killed with 22's. Many of them were probably true. The worst experience I can remember was when an ornery neighbor shot another neighbors Lab with a 22 because it was on his property. The dog lived 2 days before a vet put it down. Don't tell me that a 22 is going to be a coyote gun. Even a pest deserves a quick and sure death. Add one more 2 or a 3 to that 22 and then you'll be adequate. Listen to Gohon.


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

PMS gohon?.....geeze its real anoying to see dumb fighting when your trying to read a thread....if you wanna cry, cry to sombody by way of PM....


----------



## achunter (Feb 14, 2006)

hahahahahaha


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

It's called expressing a opinion marcus. Something you seem lacking in the ability to do. Instead of blabbering juvenile responses why don't you attempt at expressing your experience or lack of and your opinion on the subject. I see one of the other kids thought you were funny though, guess you felt gleeful for a moment there huh. Now go back to playing in your sand box...........


----------



## achunter (Feb 14, 2006)

good one gohon??? :-? but marcus is right


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

im 16 and ill sit in my sandbox and keep shooting game out to 400 yards with my .204....  the sad part is that even with my jokes,im being more mature than you.... while still expressing my opinion. my opinon is that if your confident in your shot and equiptment and have proven it on game close to the same size then go ahead and take your shot...if you have a few runners than stop there and go centerfire.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Alright it's time to put this one to bed. No need for personal attacks of any sort. You're just making more mess for the admins to clean up.


----------



## achunter (Feb 14, 2006)

gohon....for one marcus doesnt even know me i was agreeing with what he said and im not a little 14 year old. and how do u know so much about me do u like read everything about me or what? and no i wasnt doin it for the attention i could care less if anyone said anything back i was expressing my oppinion like u said gohon


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I really like the moral of this story!

FROGS

Once upon a time there was a bunch of tiny frogs.... who 
arranged a running competition. The goal was to reach the top of a very high tower. A big crowd had gathered around the tower to see the race and cheer on the contestants.... The race began.... 
Honestly:No one in crowd really believed that the tiny frogs would reach the top of the tower. You heard statements such as:"Oh, WAY too difficult!!" "They will NEVER make it to the top." or: "Not a chance that they will succeed. The tower is too high!"

The tiny frogs began collapsing. One by one.... Except for those, who in a fresh tempo, were climbing higher and higher.... The crowd continued to yell,? "It is too difficult!!! No one will make it!"More tiny frogs got tired and gave up.... But ONE continued higher and higher and higher.... This one wouldn't give up!

At the end everyone else had given up climbing the tower. Except 
for the one tiny frog who, after a big effort, was the only one who reached the top! THEN all of the other tiny frogs naturally wanted to know how this one frog managed to do it? A contestant asked the tiny frog how he had found the strength to succeed and reach the goal? It turned out....

That the winner was DEAF!!!!

The wisdom of this story is: Never listen to other people's tendencies to be negative or pessimistic....? because they take your most wonderful dreams and wishes away from you -- the ones you have in your heart! Always think of the power words have. 
Because everything you hear and read will affect your actions! 
Therefore: ALWAYS be....POSITIVE! And above all: Be DEAF when people tell YOU that you cannot fulfill your dreams! 
Always think: God and I can do this!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This is off topic .No longer any use.


----------

